# Chester is gone



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

We lost our sweet boy on Monday, April 16, 2007. He was nine years old. He had a basketball-size tumor on/in his spleen. He was too weak for surgery, so we had to let him go. That was a tough decision.

He had been going downhill in the last two months. He slowed down, had orangey-colored runny stools, and breath smelled really bad. He passed out on Sunday night. He barely moved the next morning and threw up his dinner from the night before. We then took him to the vet's office on Monday. The vet took x-rays and did ultrasounds and found the massive tumor. His gums were pale, breathing shallow, and he looked like he was really sick. Poor guy.

Chester will be greatly missed. He was my constant companion and a dog after my own heart. He's in Heaven now, I believe, with our first Golden, Charlie. They were best buds.

Cheryl


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss....our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I so sorry, You will be in our thoughts and prayers at this difficult time....


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Chester. I will be thinking of you and him.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. There's no doubt he's in heaven and waiting with new tennis balls for you to throw when you meet again. NorCal pack will offers special prayers tonight for your family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your great loss. I wish mere words could heal your wounds. Try to focus on the great times you had together.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Chester. Sending many prayers to comfort you and your family during this difficult time.

God speed sweet angel Chester...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. It sounds like it was really his time to go - you did the right thing. ~hugs~


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry. Just know that you did the right thing and treasure all those loving memories.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! You don't really realize how magnificant and important dogs are to your life until you lose them. I did get to enjoy him a lot. He was totally devoted to me and I to him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

So very sorry to read about your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. I am praying for healing of your soul and may you find Happiness and Joy from your memories of him. God Bless - 

Barb


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

I lost my Bosco two weeks ago to the same thing. I am heartsick as you no doubt are. I feel for you very deeply. Paul


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Remember the good times....


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Thanks so much, everyone! I'm not sure if my first reply was sent. Your words are very comforting. Chester was just about a perfect doggie. I look forward to throwing frisbees for him again in Heaven.

Cheryl


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss and, indeed, for everyone who has suffered the death of a cherished pet. I have had my Golden for only 2 months and I just can't imagine my life without her now. We measure time as BC and AC, before Collette and after Collette. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time for you and your family.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I was watching him slow down. I sure hated to see him age so quickly (due to his condition). 

When we lost our first Golden, Charlie, the vet said, "He's leaving you now." I thought to myself, "Charlie would never leave us." Chester wouldn't either. Goldens are just great doggies. We're so thankful we have three-year-old Thunder. He's such a comfort.

Cheryl


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Gosh, I am so sorry, this is so hard. I know he'll be thrilled to see his best buddy Charlie again, and now they are romping around together, watching over each other, and waiting till you can toss the ball for them. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss....your in my prayers


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Let me add my heartfelt sadness for you and my prayers.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sad to hear the news about Chester, you know he had the best life ever with you.......and you did right by him.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Thanks again! I do appreciate your prayers. We didn't have human kids, so our critters are our babies.

Cheryl


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Chester. We lost our Petey at 9 years and 7 months to hemangiosarcoma, which it sounds like Chester may have had. He is now young and free of pain and happily playing with all of our goldens at the Rainbow Bridge. He will always be in you heart!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am terribly sorry to hear about Chester. These things are always so difficult. May you find peace.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about Chester. Whenever you are ready, please show us some pictures of him and tell us some stories. This forum really helped when my golden passed 2 yrs ago. How is your other golden, Thunder, doing with this loss?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your terrible loss. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss of your golden, it is never easy to lose a best friend and companion, just know his pain is over now and he's gone home to be with Charlie. He had a good loving home and you gave him all the love he ever could have wanted, or needed.

Big hugs to ya, and will keep you in my thoughts. I'm sorry!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You gave him a wonderful life and your memories will live on forever. God Bless Chester and Charlie, together at last xx


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Cheryl,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.

Helaine


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sending hugs your way...so very sorry.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Try to think of all the good times and what a wonderful life he had.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Chester. We lost our girl two months ago and we still bring up her name everyday. Chester will be in your heart forever.

Take care


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Thanks so much, everyone! All your kinds words mean a lot to me. My hubby is having a hard time with it today. I keep assuring him that we haven't really lost Chester. We'll have him again in Heaven. That's my comfort, and I hope it will be his, too.

Take care, and God bless.

Cheryl


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your sad loss of Chester my deepest condolences to you & your family. He will stay in your heart forever.

big hugs to you


----------

